# Any suggestions for fixing resume from suspend?



## davidgurvich (Aug 25, 2010)

I have an IBM Thinkpad X30 that uses intel i830m graphics.  In xorg.conf I've set the accelmethod to XAA as EXA and UXA  both result in screen corruption or lock up.  Suspend seems to work fine but on resume the screen is black and trying to change to a vt causes a lock up and requires a manual shutdown.

I have tried setting hw.acpi.reset_video=1 and that does turn the screen on but the screen is completely garbled and the system just locks up anyway.

Setting hw.syscons.sc_no_suspend_vtswitch=1 does nothing for resume but does prevent the system from powering off after shutdown.


----------



## teckk (Aug 29, 2010)

You might try the NoAccel option in your xorg.conf

```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ColorKey"           	# <i>
        #Option     "CacheLines"         	# <i>
        #Option     "Dac6Bit"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DRI"                	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoDDC"              	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShowCache"          	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"       	# <i>
        #Option     "PageFlip"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "intel"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
```


----------



## elvis4526 (Aug 29, 2010)

I have same problem, but putting UXA to XAA, are reducing performance, no ?


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 29, 2010)

The issue only arises if all the options work.  In the case of the Thinkpad X30 with intel i830m graphics UXA and EXA both have problems with screen corruption and eventually cause Xorg to lockup.  I have not had that happen with XAA. 

Setting AccelMethod to "NoAccel" doesn't affect suspend and resume.


----------



## teckk (Aug 29, 2010)

```
$ cat /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/pkg-descr
Driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets. It supports the i810,
i810-DC100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G, 915G, 915GM,
945G, 945GM, 965G, 965Q, 946GZ and 965GM chipsets.
```

This video driver for FreeBSD has a problem. It has not worked right since FreeBSD 6. Or actually since xorg went modular.

Search this forum. There have been several threads about it. The only thing I have seen to solve the problem is the Noaccel option. And yes of course that degrades performance. But it solves the x crash problem.


Your fix may be to stick a graphics card into one of your PCI - AGP slots, or live with it.

Or if you are a wiz, fix the driver.

That doesn't fix the laptop problem, only thing I have found so far.


----------



## teckk (Aug 29, 2010)

As far a resuming from sleep
/etc/rc.resume


> # If a device driver has problems resuming, try unloading it before
> # suspend and reloading it on resume.  Example:
> # kldunload usb
> /etc/rc.d/moused restart



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/acpi-debug.html

If any of that helps


----------

